# Men's Hair Loss > Coping with Hair Loss in Everyday Life >  Would you make a deal with the devil to keep your hair thick and un-receded forever?

## YeahBuddy

Assuming there is a devil.
Assuming there is a god.
Assuming that the price is your soul.
Assuming that you have a soul. 
Assuming that you then burn in hell for eternity.
Assuming that there is a hell. 
Assuming that there is a heaven.

----------


## Illusion

Those are a lot of assunptions we have to make to answer this question. Honestly, if we're going to assume all these things, the rational answer should be no imo.

So we assume there would be a god, a devil (and thus a heaven and a hell) and we would be burning in hell for eternity if we would sell our soul to the devil...

We can assume that burning in hell for eternity equals that you will be suffering forever. Let's say that in the worst case, hair loss will mean that you'll suffer your whole life. If we compare these things, you'll either:

1) sell your soul and be a NW1 for an limited period of time, thus being happy for a limited period of time. However, we will be going to hell afterwards, suffering for eternity 

2) Don't sell your soul (=> accept baldness or can we still fight against it by using treatment?) and suffer for the rest of our lives, a limited period of time but be happy afterwards in heaven, for an unlimited period of time.

Seems like an obvious choice to me: Don't sell your soul.

I made some assumptions in my answer though:

- Having hair wouldn't necessarily mean you'd be happy (there are a lot of other factors to happiness)
- Not selling your soul wouldn't mean that you go to heaven as there are a lot of other factors that determine wether you will go to heaven or not

[There are a few more I was just thinking of but I forgot them...]

----------


## NOhairNOlife

Well I wouldn't make a deal to take my soul for all of eternity. But I would let him have my first born. I know that sounds horrible.

----------


## LMS

Naawww man, maybe in the 80s I would've.  I know how cliche this sounds but were actually very close.  Not a full blown cure but theres shit that is pretty damn good coming ala replicel, histogen, AAPE etc etc.

----------


## NOhairNOlife

Actually I've been thinking about it and yes I'd make a deal with him for my hair to come back and no gray hair. Yes I am that vain. Can't help it

----------


## Kudu

Nah, Lucifer would just screw you over. He'd give you hair then you'd probably develop another type of hair loss lol

----------


## baldblondie

yes in a heartbeat i would.

----------


## Hubris

> Nah, Lucifer would just screw you over. He'd give you hair then you'd probably develop another type of hair loss lol


 Lol yeah, if Hollywood teaches us anything, it's that the devil will never give you a fair deal. You'd probably end up like this guy if anything:

----------


## recedoroy

No but I'd give up everything I own. Throw me on the street homeless tomorrow with my old thick hair back I'd have a better chance of being happy in life than I do now. And I'd have a better chance of being successful.

----------

